# LILLE - France



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Road to Lille or the next page 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpmm/2731822215/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Bombaysers de Lille


Lille3000 by chrisdelcops (guyzmo62), on Flickr


Bombaysers de Lille by Kardamyli, on Flickr


lille3000 : l'Eléphant, l'Opéra et le Beffroi by Au Nord du Jean-Luc, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

miaoussPSS (Panoramio)

Ecluse Cottigny de Wasquehal by │JL│, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/acrylica/2875554077/in/set-72157607414466561/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Old Lille


Ville ancienne by bpmm, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben-sci/380499484/


Lille by remi G, on Flickr


Lille by remi G, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Euralille 2

Lille by remi G, on Flickr









GHILAS59 (Panoramio)

Euralille 2-Bois Habité-Quatr'a Architecte / Logement à la façade bois by Sébastien Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Europe XXL parade


Grand'Place noire de monde by jackyp, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/titeco/3364363030/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

G.M. Kowalewska (Panoramio)


vue du BEFFROI by liloumulti, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/acrylica/2207938876/in/set-72157603763188105/


Lille by krilin75014, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2052286715/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Opera


L'opéra by bpmm, on Flickr


Restaurant tea-room Meert


Meert Tradition by Steve_The.Lodger, on Flickr


La Piscine Museum of Art in Roubaix


La piscine de Roubaix by Shah Afshar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, really very nice photos from Lille, charpentier kay:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^Thanks for your comment Christos :cheers:



El_Greco said:


> I love French cities...
> Its nice to see old French industrial buildings.These are very rare for some reason.Was France never heavily industrialised?I mean go to almost any bigger UK city and youll find loads of old industrial buildings - warehouses factories etc.In France its not the case...Maybe French people see them as not worth saving/protecting?


Lille is traditionally a trading city, and became an industrial center at the beginning of the 19th century, especially the neighbouring cities such as Roubaix and Tourcoing.
During the 20th century Roubaix diversified its economy and now is the European capital of mail order sales. Also, the name of Auchan, one of the world's principal distribution groups, originates from _Hauts Champs_, a place name in the south of Roubaix where the first store opened in 1961.

Some factories were demolished, others became stores, housing, schools, art centres and offices.

This was Roubaix, once known as "_la ville aux mille cheminées_", thousand chimneys city:


















Tourcoing:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Usine Allart









Now:









Usine Roussel (Roubaix)









La Condition Publique (Roubaix)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

"_*les châteaux de l'industrie*_":

In Roubaix:


Roubaix Ancienne Usine (Face) by Chopperrette, on Flickr









anatole.kh (Panoramio)

Euratechnologie (Lille)









panicfish.com (Panoramio)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

La Vieille Bourse (Old Stock Exchange)


The Vielle Bourse in Lille, France by Hazboy, on Flickr


Lille by brigeham34 (doucement....slowly.....), on Flickr


La Chambre de commerce et d'industrie


Chambre de commerce, Lille by frenchgirlinhongkong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to you charpentier (about those recent updates) i know a lot about Lille :cheers: really very nice and thanks kay:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^You're welcome. 

We can learn more about a city thanks to its monuments.
These are some of the many statues of Lille:

Louis Pasteur, one of the fathers of Microbiology, was professor and doyen of the University of Lille.









Gábor (Picasaweb)


Institut Pasteur.

Institute Pasteur by Hunter Douglas Contract, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Jeanne Maillotte is said to have saved the city in 1582. She alerted the population and the archers that the Hurlus, an army of looters, was attacking Lille by surprise.









Guy Ferdinande (Panoramio)


Monument to Albert Samain, a poet born in lille.









Jpp59310 (Wikimedia Commons)


Le P'tit Quinquin (the little child), from _l'canchon dormoire_ (the lullaby, in Picard) written by Alexandre Desrousseaux in 1853. It is the anthem of the North telling the story of a lacemaker trying to sleep her child Narcisse.









michèle (Picasaweb)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

An interesting view with the Goddess and the three Graces of the gable of La Voix du Nord newspaper headquarters. Those Graces represent the 3 provinces of our region : Artois with a boat, Flanders with wheat and Hainaut with homing pigeons.


La déesse autoritaire by etbo, on Flickr


The pigeons are trained by the _coulonneux_ (pigeon fancier in picard language), a lots of houses are topped by pigeon lofts, I'll show you that someday. Those animals were helpful during the wars.

Monument to the homing pigeons.









Laurent Lanty (Picasaweb)


As for the Goddess, she symbolizes the resistance of Lille during the siege of 1792 by 30,000 Austrians. She is showing the base of the column where is written the answer of the then mayor François André-Bonte saying that Lille is faithful to the Nation and won't surrender. The Duke of Teschen had said that if the city surrendered all would be spared.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlantiscity/5143869619/in/photostream/

Lille is unwavering. After 10 days of bombing the Austrians raised the siege.
Ornamental cannonballs incrusted in the walls in commemoration of the siege:


Des boulets de canons by joorgebs, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

A mascaron:


Lille (59), place Rihour. by Marie-Hélène Cingal, on Flickr


Place Général-de-Gaulle by James.Stringer, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Colourful vieux Lille by James Cridland, on Flickr


Lille_above_shops0008 by Sharmanka Kinetic Theatre, on Flickr


Lille by brigeham34 (doucement....slowly.....), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice photo-updates charpentier


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Another Flemish city stolen by Francophones


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :lol: anyway Lille its really a very nice place


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

I consider Lille to be one of the most beautiful city in France, yet it is completely underrated and devalorized by the French themselves, maybe because it is 'un-French' in many ways. The French tend not to appreciate what is "northern", maybe because the north is historically more source of frustration than anything else for France.


----------



## Gui (Aug 3, 2005)

Tchek said:


> I consider Lille to be one of the most beautiful city in France, yet it is completely underrated and devalorized by the French themselves, maybe because it is 'un-French' in many ways. The French tend not to appreciate what is "northern", maybe because the north is historically more source of frustration than anything else for France.


Well, it's not totally true. Lille is also considered by many French as a very cool and friendly city and its image has so much improved since the 70's/80's ! Lille has the image of a strong regional capital at the heart of western Europe.
What the French tend to underrate, IMO, are the whole northern formerly mining regions (Nord-Pas-de-Calais, Lorraine) because of the current (and actual) decay of their semi-rural parts (villages built in the 30's/40's/50's turned into ghost-towns etc.).


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

In any case, Lille proves that Flemish architecture and French hausmanian grandeur is compatible and not mutual exclusive, contrary to what is believed in neighbouring Belgium. Flemish details with French-like wide boulevards actually flatter each others; if you compare to Brussels, both architectures are separated, they live side by side, without mixing in Brussels. There is nothing French in the Grand-Place, and nothing Flemish in its boulevards. It is believed in Belgium that both concepts (French and Flemish) are not compatible.

In Lille, you have an harmonious blend of both. Brussels, and Belgium, should take notice.

This is reflected in the mentality of the inhabitants as well: Many Lillois are aware of their Flemish roots, use Flemish flags, yet speak French. In Brussels, this is unthinkable. You are either Flemish, or French-speaker; not both.

For exemple, during the Lille vs Ghent football match, some fans came with Flemish flags. Ironically, those supporters were from Lille, and they were forbidden in the stadium in Ghent. In Lille, the Flemish flag has a different meaning than in Belgium.


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

Tchek said:


> In any case, Lille proves that Flemish architecture and French hausmanian grandeur is compatible and not mutual exclusive, contrary to what is believed in neighbouring Belgium. Flemish details with French-like wide boulevards actually flatter each others; if you compare to Brussels, both architectures are separated, they live side by side, without mixing in Brussels. There is nothing French in the Grand-Place, and nothing Flemish in its boulevards. It is believed in Belgium that both concepts (French and Flemish) are not compatible.
> 
> In Lille, you have an harmonious blend of both. Brussels, and Belgium, should take notice.
> 
> ...


*Lille*

For some reason, I see Hausssmannian architecture as it was first seen - a kinda 'house German' (in the pay of the French state) creating state-planned foreboding buildings with fanatical scales, which stamp the imperial authority over France's populous - especially to it's outskirts. It could be said that in Lille/Rijsel, Haussmann architecture is the leftover of a kinda Francophone 'Green Zone' whilst the homeborn Flemish architecture is of an older worth and wholly free-market drawn alone.


*Belgium*

Without being deft in either architecture or Belgium, I would of thought a concept of (Flemish and French) might work re architecture but is nevertheless slightly misleading otherwise. It is as awkward as thinking in terms of (Walloon and Dutch). A more befitting ring to it would be: _Flemish and Francophone_ It gives off a fuller meaning as it hints at the fogginess and shambles within the identities of _French speaking_ Belgium.

It seems more well-marked that the Flemish have their own architecture, whilst the Walloons/Francophones of Belgium have had their identities so worn away and overshadowed by France, that they make do with imperial Haussmannian imports.

Tournai/Doornick lies in Wallonia these days but shows off an overall Flemish look to it. How well dose it's Flemish architecture blend in with Francophone architecture when it happens. Lillelike or Brusselslike?


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

charpentier said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamescridland/3438557640/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!

:cheers:


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Stunnersight said:


> *Lille*
> *Belgium*
> 
> Without being deft in either architecture or Belgium, I would of thought a concept of (Flemish and French) might work re architecture but is nevertheless slightly misleading otherwise. It is as awkward as thinking in terms of (Walloon and Dutch). A more befitting ring to it would be: _Flemish and Francophone_ It gives off a fuller meaning as it hints at the fogginess and shambles within the identities of _French speaking_ Belgium.
> ...


There is a "Walloon" architecture, it is the Mosan architecture. See Dinant, Namur, Liege and Maastricht. Post-industrialism has been far more damaging to Mosan (or "Walloon") architecture than any French import, in Wallonia.
But in Brussels, Mosan architecture is absent of course, since Brussels isn't Wallonian. Hausmannian architecture is actually rare in Wallonia, unlike Brussels.
In the 19th century, Brussels wanted to be "little Paris"; but this fact was conflictual with the local Flemish architecture (instead of being "harmonious" like in Lille, IMO). I guess there was a disdain for everything Flemish at that time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5299474160/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5294091940/in/photostream/


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tchek said:


> I guess there was a disdain for everything Flemish at that time.


Still very much alive today in Francophone Belgium.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Thermo said:


> Still very much alive today in Francophone Belgium.


Absolutely false, that's what you want to believe.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Tchek said:


> Absolutely false, that's what you want to believe.


Jean Claude Van Cauwenberge, ex-Minister President of Wallonia: _'Notre identité première est donc française (...) dans le recours à un outil culturel unique, incomparablement supérieur à celui que constitue la langue néerlandaise.' _ (quote from his book 'Oser être Wallon')

The fact that most francophones don't learn Dutch is because they feel 'better', and don't want to learn that 'stupid little language' Dutch. Even when they come and live in Flanders, they still refuse it. 

In Brussels, in many shops, restaurants and even hospitals(!), they don't (want to?) speak Dutch. Etc, etc.

Why is it so hard to admit this?


----------



## Nicolò from PA (Nov 1, 2009)

great architecture,nice city...


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Thermo said:


> Jean Claude Van Cauwenberge, ex-Minister President of Wallonia: _'Notre identité première est donc française (...) dans le recours à un outil culturel unique, incomparablement supérieur à celui que constitue la langue néerlandaise.' _ (quote from his book 'Oser être Wallon')


If he wrote this then he is an idiot, and it doesn't reflect the thought of any francophone I know. Fact is that the Walloon movement is born out of an inferiority complex ("Oser être wallon", shows an inferiority complex) a bit like the Flemish movement; and this complex often results in gratuitous agressivity toward the "other".


Thermo said:


> The fact that most francophones don't learn Dutch is because they feel 'better', and don't want to learn that 'stupid little language' Dutch. Even when they come and live in Flanders, they still refuse it.


That's not true. I don't know any french-speaker who feels better for not knowing Dutch. Some members of the dwindling old francophone Bourgeoisie probably still think that way, and it was probably true in the 19th century, not today. Most francophones just don't know Dutch because they are just not exposed enough to the language.


Thermo said:


> In Brussels, in many shops, restaurants and even hospitals(!), they don't (want to?) speak Dutch. Etc, etc.
> 
> Why is it so hard to admit this?


No Francophone "refuses" to speak Dutch if they can speak it; most just don't know the language. It is not snobbery, but ignorance; contrary to some Flemish who will refuse downright to speak French even though they know. The scorn and haughty attitude is not on the French-speaking side. I know much more Flemish who thinks they are better than Francophones than the opposite.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

cool pic!

have you seen the new enlightement of the new hotel casino 5 stars ? it's incredible!!


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

Tchek said:


> There is a "Walloon" architecture, it is the Mosan architecture. See Dinant, Namur, Liege and Maastricht. Post-industrialism has been far more damaging to Mosan (or "Walloon") architecture than any French import, in Wallonia.
> But in Brussels, Mosan architecture is absent of course, since Brussels isn't Wallonian. Hausmannian architecture is actually rare in Wallonia, unlike Brussels.
> In the 19th century, Brussels wanted to be "little Paris"; but this fact was conflictual with the local Flemish architecture (instead of being "harmonious" like in Lille, IMO). I guess there was a disdain for everything Flemish at that time.


Thanks for the info about Moran architecture of Wallonia, though I still tend to feel that the Francophone/Walloon identity of Belgium is still a bit of a shambles. For example wasn't Dinant once in German/Luxembourgish speaking land annexed from Luxembourg rather than Wallonia proper itself? 

What you said about _'little Paris'_ is rather telling, I have always been watchful that it was (and still is) French imperialism which drove Walloon/Francophone expansionism within Belgium. 'little Paris' = 'little France' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petite-France


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Stunnersight said:


> Thanks for the info about Moran architecture of Wallonia, though I still tend to feel that the Francophone/Walloon identity of Belgium is still a bit of a shambles. For example wasn't Dinant once in German/Luxembourgish speaking land annexed from Luxembourg rather than Wallonia proper itself?


Dinant was never German nor Luxembourgish, it's a real "Wallonian" city if that exists. Walloon identity isn't strong, because the region itself is very heterogeneous.


Stunnersight said:


> What you said about _'little Paris'_ is rather telling, I have always been watchful that it was (and still is) French imperialism which drove Walloon/Francophone expansionism within Belgium. 'little Paris' = 'little France' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petite-France


There has never been a "walloon" expansionism in Belgium. Wallonia and "francophone Brussels" are completely different and unrelated.
Flemish culture in Brussels was depreciated by the Bruxellois themselves (who have nothing to do with Wallonia), they wanted the city to be little Paris because they thought it was prestigious (at the time). They abandonned the Brabantic language of their forefathers, which was seen as "countryside patois".
The problem today is that Brussels grows, the rich middle class of the city get away from the problems of inner city and buy houses at the periphery, a problem seen worldwide, except that in Belgium, the city is surrounded by Flanders. If anything, it's very bad for Wallonia that the rich french-speakers go live in Flanders.


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

Tchek said:


> Dinant was never German nor Luxembourgish, it's a real "Wallonian" city if that exists. Walloon identity isn't strong, because the region itself is very heterogeneous.
> 
> There has never been a "walloon" expansionism in Belgium. Wallonia and "francophone Brussels" are completely different and unrelated.
> Flemish culture in Brussels was depreciated by the Bruxellois themselves (who have nothing to do with Wallonia), they wanted the city to be little Paris because they thought it was prestigious (at the time). They abandonned the Brabantic language of their forefathers, which was seen as "countryside patois".
> The problem today is that Brussels grows, the rich middle class of the city get away from the problems of inner city and buy houses at the periphery, a problem seen worldwide, except that in Belgium, the city is surrounded by Flanders. If anything, it's very bad for Wallonia that the rich french-speakers go live in Flanders.


Belgium is suchlike a complicated cake. 


Why is the province of _Walloon Brabant_ called _*Walloon* Brabant_? 

What about the _Luxembourg_ province - why is it stuck in Wallonia? 

Again, why is that whole strip of German speaking eastern Belgium annexed into Wallonia?


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

Thermo said:


> Jean Claude Van Cauwenberge, ex-Minister President of Wallonia: _'Notre identité première est donc française (...) dans le recours à un outil culturel unique, incomparablement supérieur à celui que constitue la langue néerlandaise.' _ (quote from his book 'Oser être Wallon')
> 
> The fact that most francophones don't learn Dutch is because they feel 'better', and don't want to learn that 'stupid little language' Dutch. Even when they come and live in Flanders, they still refuse it.
> 
> ...


Jean Claude *Van Cauwenberge* :nuts: my god now that sounds like a full blown self-hating 'house Fleming' - bit like how Georges-Eugène *Haussmann* was a full time 'house German' - he didn't just work in his master's houses, he built houses for his Francophone masters too!


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Stunnersight said:


> Belgium is suchlike a complicated cake.
> 
> 
> Why is the province of _Walloon Brabant_ called _*Walloon* Brabant_?
> ...


Even if the Duchy of Brabant was mostly dutch-speaking, in the southernmost part, people's language has always been a romance language (first Walloon, now French). The area around Nivelles is still sometimes called "Roman pays". So the name "Walloon Brabant" is totally appropriate.

Concerning Luxembourg. Well, when Belgium seceded from the Netherlands, the whole Luxembourg join us. Nevertheless, the dutch would only recognize Belgium as a free state if we would give them Luxembourg back. It was then decided to cut in two part Luxembourg. The area where Walloon was the regional language remains with Belgium, the area where Luxembourgian was the regional language remains as a dutch territory but it gains his independence a few time after (but i agree this division wasn't perfect, Arlon stays in Wallonia while it should have been to the Grand Duchy, and Doncols and Sonlez remain with Luxembourg while it should be with Wallonia). So once again, Wallonia didn't steal Luxembourg, this province is totally a part of Wallonia.

Concerning eastern Belgium. Well there is not a complete strip of german-speaking people. Malmedy and Waismes were traditionally Walloon-speaking, even when they were part of Prussia. But Eupen and St-Vith are true german-speaking. Altough i wouldn't consider them to have been "annexed by Wallonia" regarding to the great autonomy they have for such a small population. But if they want to become the 4th region of Belgium I personally wouldn't mind as it is perfectly understandable. 

I'm still amazed by the amount of prejudice you have regarding to Wallonia (Dinant Luxembourgian? WTF?).

I also saw some of your post somewhere else, where you claim that Lille, Tournai, Mons and some others should have been flemish because they have a dutch name. Well if i follow you, I'm afraid that half Flanders should go to Wallonia because these cities have a french name too. Belgium is at the border of two linguistic area, so there is nothing strange if a town has two (or more) names, it's not an indication at all in 2010.

Sorry for the off-topic and *Vive Lille!*


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Karnoit said:


> I'm still amazed by the amount of prejudice you have regarding to Wallonia (Dinant Luxembourgian? WTF?).


It's because "anti-Walloonism" is all the craze nowadays.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

how ON EARTH this turned out to be a thread about f**king Belgium?!

enjoy the Lille pix!


----------



## Stunnersight (Dec 24, 2010)

Karnoit said:


> Even if the Duchy of Brabant was mostly dutch-speaking, in the southernmost part, people's language has always been a romance language (first Walloon, now French). The area around Nivelles is still sometimes called "Roman pays". So the name "Walloon Brabant" is totally appropriate.
> 
> Concerning Luxembourg. Well, when Belgium seceded from the Netherlands, the whole Luxembourg join us. Nevertheless, the dutch would only recognize Belgium as a free state if we would give them Luxembourg back. It was then decided to cut in two part Luxembourg. The area where Walloon was the regional language remains with Belgium, the area where Luxembourgian was the regional language remains as a dutch territory but it gains his independence a few time after (but i agree this division wasn't perfect, Arlon stays in Wallonia while it should have been to the Grand Duchy, and Doncols and Sonlez remain with Luxembourg while it should be with Wallonia). So once again, Wallonia didn't steal Luxembourg, this province is totally a part of Wallonia.
> 
> ...



Nothing you have written rings true. How comes the Dutch name: _Waterloo_ ended up in this so-called _Roman Pays_ ?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

It's a shame that a thread devoted to photos of such a beautiful city as Lille has been spoiled by divisive ideologues.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

manrush said:


> It's a shame that a thread devoted to photos of such a beautiful city as Lille has been spoiled by divisive ideologues.


Well I agree with you but that's unfortunately the mindset of that part of europe nowadays


----------



## Batavier (Aug 1, 2007)

Those photo's are beautiful, I love the combination of Flemish history and French grandeur. As Lille is the capital of the Region Nord, it has had a bad image in France, I hope that has changed today. A few months ago I saw this film and fell in love with the region. Everybody should watch the comedy film Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis/Welcome to the Sticks, it's a lovely film about preconceptions and how they can be wrong.


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

wow nixe report about Lille, thanks guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Back to photos...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/picthugues/5293042098/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cchristie/5283816974/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cchristie/5283178345/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cchristie/5283173913/in/photostream/

Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Saint-Christophe Church*, Tourcoing









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geo_power/4817690682/in/photostream/


*Saint-Martin Church*, Roubaix









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3442397226/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sacred Heart Church*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4850246661/in/set-72157624506320277/


*Saint-Maurice-des-Champs Church*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4737808801/in/photostream/


*Saint-Michel Church*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26377757









http://www.flickr.com/photos/couscouschocolat/4982558255/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Basilica-Cathedral of Notre-Dame de la Treille*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5473510272/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cloemie/4903997677/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cloemie/4904590244/in/[email protected]/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christian_horrie/4152946215/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3375212867/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3382153492/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2398941363/in/photostream/

Roubaix








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3441588173/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3374930807/in/photostream/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26377667


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hokutosuisse/3578362730/in/set-72157603703335114/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/petitzozio/2231466830/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesstringer/3241110634/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3378955378/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3381824539/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3149336611/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3381801769/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3381762361/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sharmanka/3676080643/in/set-72157620642276898/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2606145037/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26015221









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25393945









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3378950250/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/espadrillesetchampagne/4619379016/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/monsterfred/2490598082/in/set-72157605867201863/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/newporteye/3900257368/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3381260929/in/photostream/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Lambersart

















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10693817


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Citadelle Vauban









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26378276


Palais des Beaux-Arts









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26376931


Préfecture


Préfecture de Lille by couscouschocolat, on Flickr


Opéra


Opéra by THEfunkyman, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

City Hall


Beffroi de Lille by brigeham34, on Flickr


Une des façades de la mairie de Lille by couscouschocolat, on Flickr


Porte de Paris


Porte de Paris by Björn O., on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Vert ou blanc... by miko59, on Flickr









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45786305


IMG_1102 by EricFirley, on Flickr


Couleurs by bpmm, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26377831


Meert by Vents du Nord, on Flickr


Retour à Lille by Hubrouz, on Flickr


November 12th by oscarinn, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Lille old town by Newport Eye, on Flickr


Lille - rue perpendiculaire bourse by rmathieu92, on Flickr


Chambre de Commerce by Your Funny Uncle, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful images!!!! Looks like there's a lot to see!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ And to eat  Especially candies and pastries, like the _chuques du nord_, the _p'tits quinqins_, _babeluttes_, _fleurs de Lille_, _cramiques_, _craquelins_, all sorts of waffles or _croustillons_...


Arche by bpmm, on Flickr


Zen by bpmm, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

A Sim World by trqmgd, on Flickr


Couleurs by bpmm, on Flickr


La braderie en bateau by bpmm, on Flickr


Lille by brigeham34, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Very nice modern style of the buildings and awsome old donwtown


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

:cheers:


*Rue de Fleurus*


Parvis Saint-Michel & Rue de Fleurus par Alexander Mark Eckert, sur Flickr


*Rue d'Angleterre*


Lille, place du Concert, terrasse par Ytierny, sur Flickr


*Rue de Paris*


Lille, rue de Paris, façades par Ytierny, sur Flickr


*Rue de Béthune*


Lille, rue de Béthune, brasserie "Aux moules" par Ytierny, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris gate*


La Porte de Paris à Lille par lodefaches, sur Flickr


*Vauban Garden*


Lille, jardin Vauban par Ytierny, sur Flickr


*Matisse park, Roubaix gate*


Lille, Porte de Roubaix par Ivan Deboom, sur Flickr


*Matisse park* 


74951 par WCities, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Sur le chemin de la Treille par ChocoCannelle, sur Flickr


Jardin de l'abbaye de Loos par claude lina, sur Flickr


Rue par jp wiart, sur Flickr


Parvis Saint-Maurice par claude lina, sur Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow very beautiful city! as expected of French city


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for your comment kevo123 


*Old stock exchange*


Vieille bourse de lille par jp wiart, sur Flickr


La Vieille Bourse à Lille ;-) The " Vieille Bourse " in the city of Lille, North of France ;-) par Gene Yall, sur Flickr


Place de la Vieille Bourse par Pocky-, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rue de la Monnaie*


Rue par Anton L., sur Flickr


2011_0926_111832 Lille, France - shops on Rue de la Monnaie par EC73LDN, sur Flickr


la rue de la Monnaie par pierre Moulin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Palais des Beaux-Arts - Palace of Fine Arts*, the largest French museum outside of Paris



Lille (Nord) > Palais des beaux Arts par aplynxcontact, sur Flickr


Musée des Beaux Arts par jp wiart, sur Flickr


Lille, Palais des Beaux-Arts  par oriana.italy, sur Flickr


Musée des beaux arts par jp wiart, sur Flickr


Palais des Beaux Arts de Lille par ©HTO3, sur Flickr


Palais des Beaux Arts de Lille (FR) par Cédric Mayence Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Chamber of commerce*


Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie par Alexander Mark Eckert, sur Flickr


Lille, chambre de commerce, intérieur, grand hall par Ytierny, sur Flickr


Lille, chambre de commerce, intérieur, grand hall par Ytierny, sur Flickr









by Velvet (Wikimedia)


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Very impressive and cosy streets at the same time, great pics of a great city


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you Cardiff! Your comment is much appreciated :cheers:

More cosy streets then:

*Rue des vieux murs*


Rue de Vieux Murs par daniellemichon, sur Flickr


*Place aux Oignons*


Rue des Vieux Murs, Lille par julie.picard, sur Flickr*


*Hidden behind the cathedral*


Vieux Lille par jp wiart, sur Flickr


*Avenue du Peuple Belge*


Lille, avenue du Peuple Belge, cathédrale N.-D.-de-la-Treille par Ytierny, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Lille :cheers:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Walking and looking up. par kitchou1, sur Flickr


Carré par Davim62, sur Flickr


21072013-IMG_1387.jpg par kitchou1, sur Flickr


Wave par - David.H -, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Parvis Saint-Maurice par claude lina, sur Flickr


Lille, Grand'Place, grande roue par Ytierny, sur Flickr


Centre de lille par jp wiart, sur Flickr


Parc des Géants Lille par Bajou Media, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Opera house*


Lille, place du Théâtre, opéra par Ytierny, sur Flickr


DSC02675 copie-border par antoine alacusos, sur Flickr


DSC02614 copie-border par antoine alacusos, sur Flickr


DSC02618 copie-border par antoine alacusos, sur Flickr


DSC02644 copie-border par antoine alacusos, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Rue Faidherbe*


2010.07.11.048 - LILLE - Place de la Gare par Erke, sur Flickr


Lille par jp wiart, sur Flickr


*Place Philipe Le Bon*


Lille, Place Philipe Le Bon par Jan 1968, sur Flickr


*Rue des Tours*


Rue des Tours par Alexander Mark Eckert, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Suburbs:*

*Roubaix – Barbieux Park*


Roubaix, parc barbieux par Ytierny, sur Flickr


*Roubaix – La Piscine museum*


La piscine - Roubaix - La Piscine Museum par Pap_aH, sur Flickr


*Wambrechies – Robersart castle*


Robersart castle. par monsterfred, sur Flickr


*Tourcoing – Hospice d'Havré*


Tourcoing, hospice d'Havré par Ytierny, sur Flickr


*Croix – Villa Cavrois*, built in 1932


villa cavrois r par jeanjean12, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Euratechnology. par kitchou1, sur Flickr


Joggeur par The Gulag Orkestar, sur Flickr


Rue basse sous la neige, Lille par _tristan_, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Good Morning. par kitchou1, sur Flickr


Trois/ Three/ Drei/ Tres/ Tre par Manotche-Kat (Art AKIRI), sur Flickr


Lumière froide par pas le matin, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

L'Humain Urbain par - David.H -, sur Flickr


Gare Lille Flandres par Davim62, sur Flickr


Metro " Port De Lille ". par kitchou1, sur Flickr


Sortie Gare Euralille par claude lina, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Porte d'église par jp wiart, sur Flickr


*Catholic University*


La Catho par daniellemichon, sur Flickr


*Collège Saint-Paul*


Collège Saint Paul par Alexander Mark Eckert, sur Flickr


*Church of Saint-Michel*


Église Saint-Michel de Lille par Alexander Mark Eckert, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Church of Saint-Maurice*


St Maurice par Pierre Alexandre C, sur Flickr


Église Saint-Maurice par Alexandre S Dias, sur Flickr


St-Maurice par James.Stringer, sur Flickr


Eglise St Maurice, Lille, France par 15-85, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

2012-07-23 par Giåm, sur Flickr


Lille - Terrasse et troquet par Cgilles7, sur Flickr


Lille par Alexandre S Dias, sur Flickr


Lille par Alexandre S Dias, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Vue de Lille par jp wiart, sur Flickr


View from Beffroi de Lille (Belfry of Lille), Lille, France par Downtime_1882, sur Flickr


Lille Flandres station, from above - La gare de Lille-Flandres vue d'en haut par rino54, sur Flickr


Euralille par jp wiart, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Albert Baert house*


Rue de Valmy par a.goffard, sur Flickr


*Hospice Comtesse*


Hospice Comtesse par brigeham34, sur Flickr


Hospice Comtesse par brigeham34, sur Flickr


*Church of Saint-André*


Eglise de Lille par lock042, sur Flickr


Patrick Wolf @Eglise Saint-André, Les Paradis Sonores, 12/11/2012 #3 par laurent.breillat, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Suburbs: Wambrechies*


France - My small town par monsterfred, sur Flickr


Wambrechies par scotdidine, sur Flickr


Wambrechies, église, chevet par Ytierny, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Suburs: Villeneuve-d'Ascq – Flers castle*


Villeneuve d'Ascq, Flers-Bourg, château de Flers par Ytierny, sur Flickr


*Armentières - Church of Saint-Vaast*


Church of Saint-Vaast par harry_nl, sur Flickr


*Armentières – City Hall*


Armentières: Hôtel de Ville par harry_nl, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Lille - Place Rihour par Syel, sur Flickr



Lille, Grand'Place, ancienne Bourse par Ytierny, sur Flickr


Lille, Grand'Place, détail façade par Ytierny, sur Flickr


Façade par EricF - eFederici, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Archi'cubic par Davim62, sur Flickr


Lille vue urbaine par Luc AC, sur Flickr


Façade Lille par Sophie Voituron, sur Flickr


Perspectives lilloises par basse def, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Former factory Le Blan-Lafont*


Façade par bpmm, sur Flickr


Euratechnologies, le château par Paucal, sur Flickr


*Halle aux Sucres*


Lille – Old Sugar Exchange par Herbaltablet, sur Flickr


*Former factory Motte-Bossut*


2009-03-31 par Giåm, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

The *Palais Rihour*, is all what is left of a palace built in the 15th century by the dukes Valois of Burgundy.


Lille, place Rihour, palais Rihour par Ytierny, sur Flickr


Palais Rihour Ceiling par Pierre Metivier, sur Flickr


Palais Rihour par Alexandre S Dias, sur Flickr


Le Palais Rihour à Lille par lodefaches, sur Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

very beautiful city:cheers:


----------

